# wicd: no networks found

## dbbolton

I have "wicd" in both the "boot" and "default" runlevels. I commented out everything in /etc/conf.d/net. When I launch wicd-gtk, it says "No networks found". My wireless card driver is being loaded at boot (iwl3945). 

I have not found any documentation for configuring wicd on Gentoo (only Debian and Fedora). Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## wswartzendruber

What does...

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

...have to say?

----------

## dbbolton

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

```

iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

And this is with wicd-gtk running.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Do not comment the contents of /etc/conf.d/net out! Just take all net.* but net.lo out of the runlevels, and it should work just fine. (At least it does here on 3 boxes, two with mixed wired and wireless networks, and it's what the ebuild message of wicd says)

----------

## d2_racing

If you use WICD, then you don't need at all /etc/conf.d/net.

Can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## dbbolton

# lsmod

```
nvidia               9618984  24 

iwl3945                93784  0 

r8169                  37372  0 

uhci_hcd               35896  0 

iwlcore               115320  1 iwl3945

ehci_hcd               55248  0 

mii                     5208  1 r8169

```

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:f3:3b:3b:19

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:28 Base address:0x4000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:de:23:1f:f8

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-18-DE-23-1F-F8-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

# iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

# iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down

```

# dmesg | tail 

```
iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# emerge -pv iwl3945-ucode

```

----------

## Rexilion

Also make sure that you have CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT enabled in your kernel.

----------

